

Zynga, Facebook Spark 51% Jump in Value of Top Web Startups - thankuz
http://www.businessweek.com/news/2011-04-07/zynga-facebook-spark-51-jump-in-value-of-top-web-startups.html

======
edw
Nyppex, the company the provided the figures for this story, needs to avoid
reporting such ridiculously precise numbers:

"Zynga…rose 81 percent in value…"

"Facebook…climbed 57 percent…"

"LinkedIn Corp.…rose 43 percent…"

"…Groupon Inc. increased 19 percent…"

"Twitter Inc.…rose 7.7 percent…"

These are not publicly traded companies. These valuations are not precise.
Valuations almost never are, unless some sort of transaction is taking place,
and none of these companies is or was involved in a transaction at either the
prior or more recent valuations.

False precision is irritating and—ironically—encourages sloppy thinking.

